# What to tell estate agents when renting regarding reptiles ???



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Hiya all,

I'm looking to rent a house and was shown around the first one this morning, I asked whether they allowed pets and they said "it depends what pets you own" I didn't mention the tarantulas and scorpions, I just said "a few small snakes" and straight away she pulled her face, she called the landlord to ask and the landlord had said no snakes. :censor: 

How do you go about renting houses without mentioning what pets you own if estate agents ask? If I lie and say I don't own any pets and they find out can I be evicted because of breech of contract?

Is it just a matter of keep looking and telling the truth and hope that one landlord understands that they're not people eating machines that are going to be loose in the house or do I say something else? Should I have to lie about what pets I own? Or get rid of my snakes just for a property (which I am not willing to do)

I'm just curious as to how many of you rent and how many have informed their landlords about what species you keep? What did they say when you told them? There should be a website with 'pet loving' rentals available. 

It's not like snakes will chew the woodwork or rip up the carpet or something? :sad:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

don't ask...don't tell........:whistling2:


----------



## LadyB (Aug 28, 2006)

I know how you feel! We had a cat also so our main concern was that, also I only had 3 snakes at the time and they were in a warbrobe viv (easily hideabel) we just kept searching (all we got was no after no after no, sometime mentioning the reps sometimes not) we got lucky in the end (its took a while though) and found a landlord that was animal mad so there were no restictions on pets, although he doesnt know that I currently have 24 snakes living in my bedroom :lol2: just keep being persistant, also try saying reptiles insted of snakes, alot of people arnt as freaked out I find, also none of them normally asked "oh what kind?" because they really dont care.

I hope this helps, if you have any questions feel free to pm me and goodluck!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you,

It's just so bloomin' frustrating !!! I'll definately try saying reptiles next time rather than Snakes and if they do ask what species then I might say Lizards as they don't seem to have as bad a reputation as snakes ... and just hope to god they don't call round to see the lizards as I don't have any hehe, I'll just tell them their legs have fallen off !!! :lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I was in the same boat as you. You need to declare them as if they do findout you have broken contract and they can evict you imediately.

I told each estate agent reptiles, and I liken them to fish tanks: No noise, no smell, no damage, all self contained units....like aquariums!!

Most places will have already come across reptile keepers before. Just be honest.........though you can be a little restrained on the truth about the amount you keep LOL


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We hit it lucky with our landlady she does not worry about what we keep.. She lets us do what we like in the house within reason.. We decorate to our taste etc.. She knows about all our animals and is quite happy for us to keep them. It is just perservents and let the estate agent know that you own pets so they dont show you anything that is not pet friendly.

Liz


----------



## becka (Jul 10, 2007)

ive been having the same probs, thats why i havent moved out just yet! if it was a dog or something i could see why, they smell and drop hair etc. but reps stay in their vivs, they arent gonna pee on the chair leg (well, they might:lol2 but its different. im moving into my late fathers house next week so i can keep what i want, but thats only temory, dont know what i'll do after that!


----------



## Dave_D (Apr 4, 2007)

personally I would stick to snakes, as with lizards they can be even more funny at the fact of the crickets and that they eat, escapee crickets are an annoyance and a major hinderence to the neighbours when they get free!

With snakes, just add on the end that they dont eat any bugs, all their food is dead, and that they wont get out, maybe that may help as alot of the time, they are misunderstood creatures as you know


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies folks, glad it's not just me, when she asked I thought 'uh oh ... here it goes'


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

It really all comes down to the landlord as a person. My gf was missing her cats back home and I said i'd get her one so she phoned the landlord to ask first and she was cool about it. She does not know about my spiders or snakes but she is hardly ever over at the house and the estate agents check every 4 monthes or so and literally walks round the house and leaves they aren't nosey or envasive just look at the walls and ceilings then leaves. It's really down to the landlord whether they are an animal person or not.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Il probaly get bashed for saying this but if you only have a few snakes then i would be inclined not to mention them. If you are renting from a proper agent (not a private rental) the agent or landlord has to give you notice before they come and do an inspection so a few snakes are easy enough to hide.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

actually scrap that! I just realised you keep boas :crazy:.. not quite so easy to hide.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

We mentioned our (then two) reptiles to the estate agent, who was a bit uncertain - but the landlord was fine when asked, even though he had put "no pets preferred" on the advert. We've since then had the limit increased - luckily our landlord has been great about it all!  Like some of you, his reasoning was that they didnt smell, didnt make any mess, were contained, and wouldnt mess up the garden. We did have to pay an extra "pet insurance" charge though in case any damage was caused; this should technically be refunded at the termination of the policy Im pretty sure.


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

landlords around here just take a higher deposit !! for dogs ect !! just didnt bother say's anything about me getting any snakes !!!:whistling2:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Just keep harping on about viv locks and professionally built escape proof racks.

My landlord settled down when he started to think i had a collection worth thousands as "noone in their right mind would let that amount of money escape"... 

Unfortunately money is the only language he understands but hey, whatever works.... 

He now knows i have over 30 snakes in the dining room and spare room and he wont set foot over the doorstep so added bonuses all round :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I was lucky, my landlord is fine with literally EVERYTHING!!! our last agent were fine with 77 reptiles but weren't fine with a chinese crested dog.... which is odd.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i found in the past that most actaully dont mind them, its the furry things they dont like.,


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

tell em that they're not pets, its a 'collection' or a 'hobby'


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice folks !!! :no1:

Good to know that there are decent landlords out there !!!


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

we started renting privately a year ago (We sold our house and are both students) and since our landlord allowed pets we didnt delve into the details. she knows about the cats and dog so i dont really think she is worried about any "others" unless the rent stops being paid. i think the best thing is not to mention anything...if you have any furry animals i think "pets" is liberal enough in extending to any type.

if the ad says "no pets allowed" then i would skip it tbh


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

HABU said:


> don't ask...don't tell........:whistling2:


Yes indeed :no1:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

it's things like this that make me glad that I own my own place, the only people that disapprove dont have an say in the matter.

As has been said, apart from asking to only be shown "pet friendly" places, I dunno what to suggest.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't suppose there's anybody on here that has a house to let in Stoke, Stoke-on-Trent? :whistling2:

Surely you wouldn't mind me keeping reptiles ... :lol2:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Try advertising for a place yourself?

Thats worked for me once.


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tops said:


> Yes indeed :no1:


but if you get caught out you are sure to be kicked out if your landlord has an issue with it...especially if the advertisement in which you found the house states a no pet policy...which the greater deal of them do in this country. if you were caught out you would be breaking a tenancy agreement and likely asked to leave me thinks. easier to be honest about it or following that do what i did and automatically cross out any listings which are advertised with a no pet policy



Rain said:


> it's things like this that make me glad that I own my own place, the only people that disapprove dont have an say in the matter.
> 
> As has been said, apart from asking to only be shown "pet friendly" places, I dunno what to suggest.


yeah i know what you mean...unfortunately everyone has different circumstances and cant own their own home. this is the short time i havent owned a home and it is frustrating...not because of pets but myriad things. i look forward to owning my own home again after my next degree and stable career (and paying the loans back lol)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Azazel777 said:


> but if you get caught out you are sure to be kicked out if your landlord has an issue with it...especially if the advertisement in which you found the house states a no pet policy...which the greater deal of them do in this country. if you were caught out you would be breaking a tenancy agreement and likely asked to leave me thinks. easier to be honest about it or following that do what i did and automatically cross out any listings which are advertised with a no pet policy


Why would you kick out a responsible rent paying, trouble free tenant over some snakes? It wouldnt make any sense. They are more likely to leave you alone so long as your not causing trouble. No landlord wants their property to be vacant. It means they are losing money which is bad business practice. The only real reason to worry would be if they wanted you out for some other reason in which case they are looking for a reason to evict you. They will find one eventually whether its reptile related or not.


----------



## Cookie1979 (Aug 31, 2007)

I had the same problem when i was renting not everyone was happy about it.

The place i eventually moved into doesnt know i have my snakes in the apartment and by law they have to give me 48 hours notice before enterting the property i dont worry as i can move them if need be.

I tried to explain that snakes are like having a bowl of fish, they dont make a mess and are not the type of pet that will damage property/furnishings.

ITs just ignorance on some peoples parts thinking a snake is an evil slimy horrible creature.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

just make sure you read the contract and dont mention it when you lok around the house. My contract says no pets that will cause damage to the property there for i havnt declared my collection lol. The other thing is to make sure if they do ask that you state u have a few exotic reptiles that are kept in locked tanks where they cant excape, dont smell etc. 

Once landlords find that out most arnt too bothered. 

Jay


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I rang a local estate agents after taking your comments on board and decided to be honest and asked them to show me properties that allow pets I told them that I keep reptiles etc and they said they'd never come across this as a problem (I'm assuming because alot of people wouldn't even bring it up and maybe hide them for inspections? lol), they said they'd look into it for me ... well they just rang me back with one property that allows pets but did say that the ones that don't allow pets is mainly refering to dogs and cats that can cause damage to the properties so asked me to view ones that I'm interested in and they'd fight my corner about allowing me to keep reptiles as I'd explained that the vivs all have locks on and there would be no damage to the house due to the reptiles.

I'm happy with the response, it did take some explaining and 2 very long phone calls but the manager of the estate agents had to be informed and had to make the final decision.

So first step is to arrange viewings for the homes I'm interested in and they'll convince the landlord/lady that the reps are not going to cause any hassle !!! :no1:

Thanks to everyone that's contributed to my thread, honesty seemed to be the best policy (but I will confirm this once I have my own rented property) :lol2:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

If they don't ask what pets you've got then don't say. If they ask you what pets you've got say reptiles and then when they ask what reptiles then just say a few tortoises!! No one thinks anything different of them!!:lol2:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

boaboytony5 said:


> I rang a local estate agents after taking your comments on board and decided to be honest and asked them to show me properties that allow pets I told them that I keep reptiles etc and they said they'd never come across this as a problem (I'm assuming because alot of people wouldn't even bring it up and maybe hide them for inspections? lol), they said they'd look into it for me ... well they just rang me back with one property that allows pets but did say that the ones that don't allow pets is mainly refering to dogs and cats that can cause damage to the properties so asked me to view ones that I'm interested in and they'd fight my corner about allowing me to keep reptiles as I'd explained that the vivs all have locks on and there would be no damage to the house due to the reptiles.
> 
> I'm happy with the response, it did take some explaining and 2 very long phone calls but the manager of the estate agents had to be informed and had to make the final decision.
> 
> ...


Very sensible, and just what we did - saves you a lot of hassle in the long run. On the rare occasion that our landlord visits (he does some of the repairs in the house), he is usually quite interested in having a peek at some of the lizards!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I didnt mention it and when they did the inspection just put sheets over the vivs. If they had of said anything I would of said you shouldn't be peeking under the sheets!:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

in 2 years time me and graham will be gettig a flat togtehr and im so worried i wont find somewhere who will let me take my reps


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI all,

If you lie it will always catch up with you at some time later, tell the truth.

What happens if you lie and get the place then six or seven months later have 7 or 8 snakes and you get found out and told to get rid what do you do then ????.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

slither61 said:


> HI all,
> 
> If you lie it will always catch up with you at some time later, tell the truth.
> 
> ...


How are you going to get 'found out'? They cant just walk in and start looking around anytime they like.

You will get notice of anytime they come round.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Cookie1979 said:


> I had the same problem when i was renting not everyone was happy about it.
> 
> The place i eventually moved into doesnt know i have my snakes in the apartment and by law they have to give me 48 hours notice before enterting the property i dont worry as i can move them if need be.
> 
> ...


Hi all.

It is not ignorance, if it is not your house and you are told you cannot have pets you should not get any snakes.
Look for one that lets you keep snakes, what would you have done if you had been found out, and had to get rid. 


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Bernie (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats really good news! (About the estate agents helping you out). We rent privately and I was completely honest about terrapin (which is all I had at the time) and they were fine, if a little curious! They were only concerned that it was contained, so no barking to annoy neighbours, damage to carpet/furniture or smells etc. We got the snakes a few years later and although we didn't ask permission (as they fell into the same category as the terrapin really) they were ok about it when they saw them. To be honest, I don't think landlords should be allowed to dictate your lifestyle in such a manner. If you pay a hefty deposit and make rent payments on time, where is the problem? Whether your carpet is ruined by a dog or a wild party, you'd still have to pay for it. It's like them asking you not to have friends round incase someone spills something! As far as the reptiles are concerned, I've done more damage to our carpet with my wine spillage - 'Vanish' is my best friend! :lol2: Along with Alka Seltzer of course...


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Tops said:


> How are you going to get 'found out'? They cant just walk in and start looking around anytime they like.
> 
> You will get notice of anytime they come round.


 
Hi all,

You may tell a neighbour after a while thinking you can trust them they could tell the landlord, if he thinks your hiding something from him he could serve you notice to leave, why lie in the first place.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tops said:


> Why would you kick out a responsible rent paying, trouble free tenant over some snakes? It wouldnt make any sense. They are more likely to leave you alone so long as your not causing trouble. No landlord wants their property to be vacant. It means they are losing money which is bad business practice. The only real reason to worry would be if they wanted you out for some other reason in which case they are looking for a reason to evict you. They will find one eventually whether its reptile related or not.


it depends on the induvidual really but often enough landlords (especially in the south) will kick people out for stupid reasons in order to raise the rent for the next perspective renters. i have seen it happen.

in general i think its just best to look for properties which have a pets allowed policy...a dont ask and dont tell thing is a bit too dodgy for me to take a chance.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

tony
there are some local to us that will let u have reptiles my son is renting one in basford and they asked if they could have them and were told yes but no cats/dogs i will try and find out who they are renting off.
linda
will pm u details when i get them


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Our contract say's no pets, but i got loads. how the hell would the landlord ever know??? i'm not letting them in........:rotfl:


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

im having this trouble now, i have a no pet flat and i remember mentioning something about reptiles when i moved in i think but never got written permission (which i need per pet) and now the lady below me is complaining about being infested with crickets and its been refered to environmental health and i need all my animals out now!

im pissing myself about this and really worried ill loose my flat as its a brilliant location and i love it!

if i cant find someone to look after them then i think in jan when its hopefully blown over i will ask for written permission to keep them and ill have to either lie and say they dont eat livefood (and hope they dont know) or tell them that i only feed mealworms or something......

EEEEEEPPP!!!!! my advice, be honest and for gods sake contain the crickets!! dont wanna get in my situation!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I rented a house for 7 months last year.. It said no pets but I asked if I could have 3 dogs and they said yes lol..
Best to be honest, ask the landlord yourself. We explained that Shih-tzu's dont moult and they were fully house trained and dont chew.. Just explain that snakes etc are in vivs so cant damage the house at all.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

boaboytony5 said:


> I rang a local estate agents after taking your comments on board and decided to be honest and asked them to show me properties that allow pets I told them that I keep reptiles etc and they said they'd never come across this as a problem (I'm assuming because alot of people wouldn't even bring it up and maybe hide them for inspections? lol), they said they'd look into it for me ... well they just rang me back with one property that allows pets but did say that the ones that don't allow pets is mainly refering to dogs and cats that can cause damage to the properties so asked me to view ones that I'm interested in and they'd fight my corner about allowing me to keep reptiles as I'd explained that the vivs all have locks on and there would be no damage to the house due to the reptiles.
> 
> I'm happy with the response, it did take some explaining and 2 very long phone calls but the manager of the estate agents had to be informed and had to make the final decision.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, nice to know the estate agents going to bat for you: victory:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

fishboy said:


> Our contract say's no pets, but i got loads. how the hell would the landlord ever know??? i'm not letting them in........:rotfl:


Actually i think it said no pets that would cause damage to the property, so no problems there.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, landlords have to give permission to visit - but if youve filled the house with stacks of animals and vivs, youre going to have a mission on your hands to get them all out of the house and "safe" before the visit. Ive been a few animals over the limit at times (when quarantining potential new additions), and the stress that came from having to relocate them for a visit isnt worth it, especially when there are people willing to listen to your circumstances.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

monkeygirl said:


> im having this trouble now, i have a no pet flat and i remember mentioning something about reptiles when i moved in i think but never got written permission (which i need per pet) and now the lady below me is complaining about being infested with crickets and its been refered to environmental health and i need all my animals out now!
> 
> im pissing myself about this and really worried ill loose my flat as its a brilliant location and i love it!
> 
> ...


If someone in the apartment is complaining over a few crickets and lets be honest it is just a few from time to time not infested then she has too much time on her hands to complain about crap like that


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> If someone in the apartment is complaining over a few crickets and lets be honest it is just a few from time to time not infested then she has too much time on her hands to complain about crap like that


Look at the scenario....you live in a nice flat, its clean, its yours, you're proud of it.........you catch crickets running across the floor!!

I'd go mad if I wasn't a reptile/nature lover! Its not your average native infestation is it? Like the odd set of ants etc.

I would completely understand if one of my neighbours in my block got pee'd off by feeder insects infiltrating their personal space.

Tell the truth before moving........will save a whole lot of stress and hassle in the long run


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

im moving them all out then im gonna ask fro written permission to bring them back. i got verbal permission before i moved in but i need written permission, bit peeved i didnt persue the written permission at the start. but still would of moved them out cos of this prob anyway i think and just re ask for permission so i cant get blamed....even though it was me lol


----------

